# Warning to ADMIRAL customers..



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Well it's car insurance renewal time in the CC household and I got a multicar quote for the GTR and my old Merc ML which is on it's way to new pastures.

Last year was £1200 


This year it's now £1900... 

:chairshot


So Admiral have been swerved and CCI quoted me happy at £850 inc lower excess and track day cover.

Bargain!

So, all you windscreen changing swines (you know who you are Mr Yu...) have made admiral think twice with GTRs.... 


And so Admiral customers had better start saving, or looking elsewhere!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

CCI are great; 5 trackdays and they can cope with mods

no premium increase for 650bhp .............................


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

I think you will find with any insurance company come renewal time its ridiculous. My M3 was insured for £1400 last year and this year the renewal came in at £5000!!!!! LOL

Just piss off elsewhere, much much cheaper way but of course a little bit of hassle in finding another insurer


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

I've been moving from Admiral to Elephant and vice versa every 10 months as they always undercut eachother . . . which is quite funny as you'd thought they'd have the same rating engines as they're the same company!


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Possibly a silly question but on a multi-car policy what happens to car B when you move car A elsewhere (assuming they dont have the same renewal dates).... ? Ta.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm with Admiral and not due for another 8 months but thanks for the tip about CCI :thumbsup:


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> CCI quoted me happy at £850 inc lower excess and track day cover.


CCI quoted me £850 happy too, excellent! :thumbsup: :wavey:

Not many people do trackdays too, but CCI were the best of the bunch. Also tracker requirement are for values over £40K, so probably no insurance reqt. after 3 years old next year. 

They also knock 10% for GTROC membership (pays for itself in this and many other ways) + another 10% for CAT driver training.

What's not to like?


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Aerodramatics said:


> CCI quoted me £850 happy too, excellent! :thumbsup: :wavey:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry if i`m being thick but are you refering to Competion Car Insurance,CCI?


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Yup - Competition Car Insurance.


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Just got covered by them myself. Got a limited mileage initially(5000) for £643 inc the track days and all sorts of discounts as you mentioned.Will pay a bit more for extra miles if i need them but really pleased to be able to talk to an intelligent and enthusiastic fellow there who gave me an excellent service.Also insured another car with them and he gave me a generous deal for the two of them.Well worth a call if you need to get covered.I spoke to Martin there on 0115 934 7107,i`m not affiliated with them in any way just pleased to get some actual helpfull service after climbing hills and talking to robots with some other insurers i tried.


----------



## trickas (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm with CCI as well really easy company to deal with
I delt with a guy called Richard very helpfull 
About £50 more than admiral multi car
But CCI gives you track cover 
A great deal even if I never use it
Thanks Steve


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

I had the same problem with Bell (an Admiral company) last year when premiums rose by 100%. This year I had the reverse. When my wife's car came up for renewal at a frankly ludicrous rate of almost £1000 I moved my MY11 GTR to a multi-car policy including hers. 

So I added my wife to my GTR insurance (26 years old, 2 years driving experience and 2 years no claims) and for the 2 cars ended up paying less for both than I was previously paying for my GTR alone (and that was before my wife was added to the policy). As I recall the premium for my car dropped 20% and hers was then effectively free. Since we were both previously insured with Admiral anyway that is totally nuts.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

CCI gave me 10% off for GTROC membership, another 10% for CATDT training.

Other good points are no tracker for under £40k (even though mine has one anyway) and anything over 400bhp (I think) is the same premium.

This way my premium wont rise whatever mods I add to the car.

Add in track day cover and lower excesses and CCI are utterly amazing!

All in all, I've never been so pleased after buying car insurance!

Big thumbs up for CCI and Richard who I dealt with who was a star.


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> .
> 
> and anything over 400bhp (I think) is the same premium.
> 
> .


You`re correct,i Forgot about that bit,pleasantly surprised to discover that there`s no crazy hike for power mod`s,so if you`re going to pop 1000 bhp under the bonnet there`s no need to worry about the premium increasing at all.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I just moved to Admiral, £510 More Than don't insure GTR's anymore.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> CCI gave me 10% off for GTROC membership, another 10% for CATDT training.
> 
> Other good points are no tracker for under £40k (even though mine has one anyway) and anything over 400bhp (I think) is the same premium.
> 
> ...


plus a few percent discount for being an older fart


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> plus a few percent discount for being an older fart


About the only good thing about getting older!


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

Just renewed with admiral today at a pretty much flat premium !!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

SBR said:


> Just renewed with admiral today at a pretty much flat premium !!


You can go off people so quickly......


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> CCI gave me 10% off for GTROC membership, another 10% for CATDT training.
> 
> Other good points are no tracker for under £40k (even though mine has one anyway) and anything over 400bhp (I think) is the same premium.
> 
> ...


WOW will have to look at CCI. I'm paying £1800 for a 600bhp GTR (garaged) and focus ST living in the middle of nowhere and 9 years no claims. Pace Ward thumped me for an extra £400 when I went from standard to 600bhp !


----------



## twerly (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,

CCI sound too good to be true, few of quesitons

1) Do they offer protected no claims ?
2) Has anyone made a claim, is this also trouble free ? 
3) What about cover for DD say 12,000 p/a are they still best value? 

mine is not up for renewal for some time, however saved web site as always price check when the time comes

Steve


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

twerly said:


> Hi,
> 
> CCI sound too good to be true, few of quesitons
> 
> ...


Useful to know if they cover mods too?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

CCI uses a policy from Aviva and it is they who you would deal with in the event of a claim.

- Fully protected no claims (max 5 years, so my 11+ years doesnt count)

- Anything over 400 bhp is the same premium. So it doesnt matter what level of mods you have on a GTR, premium doesnt change regardless of whether you have 500 or 900 bhp.


Mine is DD with 8k miles per year, not sure what a higher mileage would do to the premium. I'd give them a ring and have a chat, very, very helpful.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Big thumbs up for CCI and Richard who I dealt with who was a star.


Funnily enough I just spoke to Richard and purchased a policy from him.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice - my insurance due September 1st and currently £1800 with mods but going to three years no claims and 3 points dropping off so will keep you all posted.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Now this is what forums are for..................

Got a phone call this morning from my bank, wanting to know if i'd authorised a payment of £6k plus. Turns out it Admiral Insurance as my insurance was due, however no renewal docs where ever sent out.

Informed the bank to stop the transaction and i would speak with Admiral. Insurance is due and i have a multi car policy with 3 cars. The GT-R has jumped from £1080 to £2100 

Both other cars have jumped up significantly also. Call me cynical but i find it more than a coincidence that when my policy doubles in price its the one time that i dont get a renewal document through. Which they admit to not sending.

They have given me 14 days grace to either accept or reject the new prices. 

Straight onto the phone to CCI, to cut a long story short my premium on the GT-R is slightly less than i was paying last year with all the benefits that comes with it.

Thanks gents, thats £1k saving upto now unfortunately i need to sort out the other 2 cars as they are not sports / performance cars.


----------



## Wolwo (Aug 8, 2011)

CCI all the way from me as well


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

sin said:


> Now this is what forums are for..................
> 
> Got a phone call this morning from my bank, wanting to know if i'd authorised a payment of £6k plus. Turns out it Admiral Insurance as my insurance was due, however no renewal docs where ever sent out.
> 
> ...


Scary... I'm with admiral multicar up for all renewals in Oct.... watching this thread carefully.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

With CCI, how many track days do you get as part of the standard policy?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

up to 5 if my memory is correct, and you just need to give 48 hrs notice.

Phil, that premium jump echos my Admiral renewal too.

Get the idea they dont want GTRs anymore...


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm with Admiral Multicar but only one car at present! The second car is due to be added in September but price was quoted when first car was taken in March..... I too am watching with interest....

(I wonder how you get off a multi-car when the renewals for the cars are at different dates.... Hmmm)


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

They take added car renewals for the period up to the primary date, then its all synced up.For eg. Mine runs out in Oct, in Feb I put my sons car on, they added the 7 months pro rata. same for wife's. Bit of a lump when it comes to renewal time though!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Just done mine - Elephant renewal similar to last year but CCI - legends that they are - have knocked £400 off down to £1400 - Lesley is my favourite angel in the world right now (thank you) as that almost pays for the Road Tax haha. CCI also covered Mods and up to 5 organised track days on top. Why would we all use anyone else?

Plus if you join the GTROC they give you an extra 10% when you send in a copy of your membership card or screen shot proving you are a member - I reckon that pays for your membership on its own!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

ROG350Z said:


> Just done mine - Elephant renewal similar to last year but CCI - legends that they are - have knocked £400 off down to £1400 - Lesley is my favourite angel in the world right now (thank you) as that almost pays for the Road Tax haha. CCI also covered Mods and up to 5 organised track days on top. Why would we all use anyone else?
> 
> Plus if you join the GTROC they give you an extra 10% when you send in a copy of your membership card or screen shot proving you are a member - I reckon that pays for your membership on its own!


Don't forget extra discount for CAT driver training. Absolutely made up with CCI.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

sin said:


> Don't forget extra discount for CAT driver training. Absolutely made up with CCI.


Yep I got my Institute of Advanced Motorists discount and fact I have National B ARDS license ;-) 

Not done CATDT yet but looking forward to Colin showing me the ropes at the next Destination Nurburgring (or GTROC......?) event over there.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

ROG350Z said:


> Yep I got my Institute of Advanced Motorists discount and fact I have National B ARDS license ;-)
> 
> Not done CATDT yet but looking forward to Colin showing me the ropes at the next Destination Nurburgring (or GTROC......?) event over there.


Ooh, do CCI give an extra discount for a race licence? Got a National A, but haven't renewed...


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Ooh, do CCI give an extra discount for a race licence? Got a National A, but haven't renewed...


Think it was combo of that and IAM adding to the discount you get for CATDT - basically I was pleased as punch with teh price anyway if am honest - can't wait to see what discount I get next year for another year no claims (as long as none of you buggers stack it!)


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Just done mine - Elephant renewal similar to last year but CCI - legends that they are - have knocked £400 off down to £1400 - Lesley is my favourite angel in the world right now (thank you) as that almost pays for the Road Tax haha. CCI also covered Mods and up to 5 organised track days on top. Why would we all use anyone else?
> 
> Plus if you join the GTROC they give you an extra 10% when you send in a copy of your membership card or screen shot proving you are a member - I reckon that pays for your membership on its own!


Did i read that correctly?? You get an extra 10% discount from CCI for being a member of GTROC? My insurance is up for renewal in 5 weeks & am with Elephant currently.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

w8pmc said:


> Did i read that correctly?? You get an extra 10% discount from CCI for being a member of GTROC? My insurance is up for renewal in 5 weeks & am with Elephant currently.


Thats right Paul, plus will save you a fortune as you've got more mods than quadrophenia.


----------



## Gary_GTR_R35 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Getting Nervous...*

I am an Admiral Multi Car policy holder with my GTR and other home/ every day cars. I am dreading re-newal by the looks of this thread...

Dumb question from me CCI is who, want to start looking before I get hit!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

We just got caught out on my daughter's renewal with Elephant a sister company to admiral. 

One of the call centre girls admitted on the phone they do not give the same discounts to existing customers. 

The renewal is always more expensive. They work on the principal that some people will just accept it and they take the money via direct debit... Result for them.. Or you ring and complain about the price within 14 days and if you have a compare the market or confused.com quote they simply price match it and keep your business.. again Result for them. Or they hope you will put off making the call don't open the envelope etc.. and find you are outside the 14 days so you pay up or get charged 49.00 to cancel they won't discount after the 14 days - Result for them..

So they win whichever way the ONLY way to deal with them is to re-nogotiate every year, there is absolutely no loyalty to customers in fact they must think only idiots accept a renewal..

Pisses me off personally... but I guess we have to blame the meerkats for making it open season...


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Gary_GTR_R35 said:


> I am an Admiral Multi Car policy holder with my GTR and other home/ every day cars. I am dreading re-newal by the looks of this thread...
> 
> Dumb question from me CCI is who, want to start looking before I get hit!


Competition Car Insurance


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

blue34 said:


> We just got caught out on my daughter's renewal with Elephant a sister company to admiral.
> 
> One of the call centre girls admitted on the phone they do not give the same discounts to existing customers.
> 
> ...


Malc, believe me there is nobody more peed off than me at this present time. I swear i've not done a tap at work today apart from phone insurance companies. My heads in bits but i'm currently saving £2500 from my initial quote of Admiral for 3 vehicles.


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

Just to put another name in the frame I insure with Richard Eggar Insurance services. I initially got a discount with them as Middlehurst had done a deal, I also got a discount for GTROC membership and another discount for holding a race license.

I'm on a limited 3000 mile policy as I'm abroad at the moment and it was a couple of quid over £500 IIRC.

Track day insurance is something daft like an additional 50 quid, but not sure if it covers Nurburgring or not.

I've dealt with them before with my Caterham and they sorted things out pretty instantly when I slammed it into the wall at Silverstone


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Highlander said:


> Just to put another name in the frame I insure with Richard Eggar Insurance services. I initially got a discount with them as Middlehurst had done a deal, I also got a discount for GTROC membership and another discount for holding a race license.
> 
> I'm on a limited 3000 mile policy as I'm abroad at the moment and it was a couple of quid over £500 IIRC.
> 
> ...


Is that different from the Eggar Lawson outfit we insured our Academy and Roadsport Caterhams with Dougie? I have a feeling we, as a group, near bankrupted them on that Brands finale day! :runaway:


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

Back when we were insuring for Academy in '03 it was still Competition Car Insurance, and at some point, ( i dont know when ans I cant remember why) Richard started up on his own.

Not sure that you lot (Mr "seen a lot of accidents in the mirror" Yu) bancrupted them, but I'm sure the underwriters took a hit!

Bonus if you ask me. We certainly got our moneys worth that year, and I still managed to arrange a group discount for the following year ..... or was that for year 1? I cant remember now.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

sin said:


> Thats right Paul, plus will save you a fortune as you've got more mods than quadrophenia.


Ta muchly.

Was gonna get CCI to quote regardless this year as only read good things about them on here. Was not aware that Elephant & Admiral are doing auto renewal so i'll be sure to call them in a couple of weeks to get their renewal quote & i guess i'll be prepared for the joke of a premium.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Phil, that premium jump echos my Admiral renewal too.
> 
> Get the idea they dont want GTRs anymore...


Sorry Andy, only just seen this reply pal. I get the impression they dont want any of my business as the GTR wasnt the only car on the policy that doubled in price.

& you was correct with the 5 track days p.a.. They will also cover the ring as long as its an organised closed circuit track day.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I've got my admiral renewal coming up in the not too distant future so will give them a ring tonight and see what they quote. I was more that chuffed with my multicar policy though.

How have people found insuring more than 1 car with CCI? I have 3 cars on my multicar policy at the moment. My GTR, daily run around 307 diesel and my girlfriends countryman.

So it sounds like CCI don't cover trips to the ring unless it's a closed track day. I'm assuming you can get additional insurance for the ring somewhere?
The reason i ask is i just realised i can get the newcastle to amsterdam ferry and then drive down and it works out as being closer than the majority of the tracks down south. Time to plan a little holiday i think


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Do CCI now cover the Ring for track days? I was told they definitely didn't last year, but maybe they've changed their mind now there are so many closed track days there?

Would be great to know, as I'm heading out there on the 27th September.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

sin said:


> Straight onto the phone to CCI, to cut a long story short my premium on the GT-R is slightly less than i was paying last year with all the benefits that comes with it.


Trust you mentioned your training with CATDT (previous and forthcoming) as discounts are also applied. 

Jo

Sorry just seen your later post that confirms this!


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

ROG350Z said:


> Not done CATDT yet but looking forward to Colin showing me the ropes at the next Destination Nurburgring (or GTROC......?) event over there.


Roger you'll need to come to see Colin at Millbrook as otherwise time at the Ring doesn't make sense as you won't understand what he's talking about. 

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Do CCI now cover the Ring for track days? I was told they definitely didn't last year, but maybe they've changed their mind now there are so many closed track days there?
> 
> Would be great to know, as I'm heading out there on the 27th September.


Current policy is only for private track days ... tourist days absolutely not. There was a company that did provide cover as part of your annual policy for tourist days but that has been removed this year. I believe that getting cover for tourist days is nigh on impossible for UK residents.

CCI may review their option for private track day insurance in the future. Moris provided it last year but didn't this. CCI may go the same way.

Jo


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Do CCI now cover the Ring for track days? I was told they definitely didn't last year, but maybe they've changed their mind now there are so many closed track days there?
> 
> Would be great to know, as I'm heading out there on the 27th September.


David, i'm fairly certain that the gentleman i spoke with this morning said the ring is classed as a trackday as long as its a closed track and its organised by reputable company. I will double check when i phone him back to take out the policy.


----------



## BHopper (Sep 30, 2001)

*Admiral Multi-Car Renewal*

For all those with an Admiral multi-car policy that is coming up for renewal, expect a huge increase in the renewal quote over and above what you paid last year.

However, if you play the game with them you can get the price you expected.

Go online to the Admiral website, get a new multi-car quote based on the EXACT details shown on your renewal schedule, and then phone up renewals and get them to match it.

I paid about £1850 last year, and my renewal notice came through at over £3600!!!

I went online, got a quote for £1900 and they have matched it.

Very pleased with £1900 for all 3 cars! (GTR, Audi S4, and Civic Type-R).

Ben.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

ROG350Z said:


> Yep I got my Institute of Advanced Motorists discount and fact I have National B ARDS license ;-)


 AST missing from there Roger.....


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

:chuckle:


Naranja said:


> AST missing from there Roger.....


Jo, yes I was talking about a closed, private track day. The entire venue was specifically excluded regardless of format when I originally took out the insurance with CCI. They made a point of mentioning it when they explained the track day cover.

Sin, I would be very keen to know if their stance has changed. :thumbsup:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I understand from speaking with Eddie/Arcam today that CCI only cover it for a supplementary premium of :

£900 per day AND

£7k excess

I may have interpreted this wrong but sure Eddie will come on and correct me if that the case!

That is for a private closed day - no cover for TF.

D


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> I understand from speaking with Eddie/Arcam today that CCI only cover it for a supplementary premium of :
> 
> £900 per day AND
> 
> ...


Yep they told me last week the Nordschliefe absolutely not covered even on closed days but the Nurburgring (GP circuit) is fine on closed, organised day.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Naranja said:


> AST missing from there Roger.....


Where do I sign up ;-)


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> :chuckle:
> 
> Jo, yes I was talking about a closed, private track day. The entire venue was specifically excluded regardless of format when I originally took out the insurance with CCI. They made a point of mentioning it when they explained the track day cover.
> 
> Sin, I would be very keen to know if their stance has changed. :thumbsup:


Their policy must have changed already then, as they were the insurers for the Destination Nurburgring events in July. They provided cover for all our clients and others that required it, at varying costs based on your own circumstances. So Eddie's was probably at that value, but our humble BMW was significantly less!

Jo


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I think Eddie's quoted excess was 10% of insured value so £7k on £70k value.

D


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

sumo69 said:


> I think Eddie's quoted excess was 10% of insured value so £7k on £70k value.
> 
> D


That's fine and normal for track cover (although higher than CCI's excess on other tracks), but £900 is a bit rich.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Yep, based on cost of car, I've had 1% for cover and 10% excess


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Everyone, CCI have not cancelled the option for cover for private/closed track days at the Nurburgring. I am speaking to Jennifer right now and she is unaware of any conversations where it has been stated otherwise. 

So long as it is a closed private track day, then CCI will quote for cover based on your individual circumstances. This is a one off option at extra cost and does not form part of any annual policy that includes track days. 

As previously stated they will not provide cover for tourist days. 

Jo


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

CATDT said:


> Everyone, CCI have not cancelled the option for cover for private/closed track days at the Nurburgring. I am speaking to Jennifer right now and she is unaware of any conversations where it has been stated otherwise.
> 
> So long as it is a closed private track day, then CCI will quote for cover based on your individual circumstances. This is a one off option at extra cost and does not form part of any annual policy that includes track days.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification Jo.
That makes sense then. Ring track days are not included as part of the 5 track days included in your annual CCI policy, but can be added at (considerable) extra cost and with a different excess.

A reminder -if needed- about how dangerous the place is compared to other circuits.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Thanks for the clarification Jo.
> That makes sense then. Ring track days are not included as part of the 5 track days included in your annual CCI policy, but can be added at (considerable) extra cost and with a different excess.
> 
> A reminder -if needed- about how dangerous the place is compared to other circuits.


Apologies if i misunderstood the gentleman yesterday.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I thought that what I posted yesterday as being offered to Eddie as an add-on to his CCI cover - £900 supplement per day and 10% insured value as excess.

D


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

well i got quoted £2250 from CCI which is over double what i'm paying with Admiral. Can't unerstand why its worked out to so much whilst others are paying sub 1k prices. i've got a clean licence with over 10 years NCB. i asked the question to the guy that quoted me unhappy and he told me it might be due to the london postcode which i think is bollocks. a slight premium hike maybe but not 125%.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Fozi - I was quoted around £750 last November and I am a Herts postcode but literally 2 minutes to a london postcode so that cannot account for it.

Perhaps call them again and ask for another quote and ensure you are being quoted on the 5 trackday policy underwritten by Aviva.

D


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

fozi.g said:


> well i got quoted £2250 from CCI which is over double what i'm paying with Admiral. Can't unerstand why its worked out to so much whilst others are paying sub 1k prices. i've got a clean licence with over 10 years NCB. i asked the question to the guy that quoted me unhappy and he told me it might be due to the london postcode which i think is bollocks. a slight premium hike maybe but not 125%.


I have CCI cover and I'm on the street in London

How old are you ( if you don't mind me asking:chuckle


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Would have to agree - quoted £1100 through CCI. 
On line quote through Admiral £745.
I can see the attraction of the track day cover but if your not interested in that they are pricey + they insist you have a tracker.

P


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Hardly surprising:chairshot

Rising car premiums boost Admiral:
BBC News - Admiral profit boosted by rising car insurance premiums

Dave:wavey:


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Due to take delivery of car on 6th Sept so have been wrestling with insurance this week. Initially contacted Admiral (have multicar policy with them currently) and didn't get very far. Use of foreign call centre does not help in these situations. Anyway tried CCI but they wanted £1100.
Went online and got Admiral quotes for the GTR and my good ladies car seperatley. 
GTR was £778. Contacted Admiral again and this time ended up speaking to a very helpful lady based in Cardiff. I explained I had obtained the two online quotes for the cars and that with the Admiral's multicar policy, surley a further discount would be in order. Bottom line is she went through everything and I ended up with a quote of £553.77 for teh GTR. Well chuffed with that and tracker requirement either.
It definatley pays to arm yourself with as much info as possible when you tackle these guys. Also I was told that if you call the Admiral numbers in teh morning you will end up talking to someone in Cardiff as opposed to India.

Paul


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Admiral usually best if you don't track or mod, otherwise I'd do CCI.

When with Admiral, I paid a bit less for my annual policy, but I used to pay circa £500 per day for track cover, so getting 5 circuit days cover included by CCI is big value!


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Agreed, if you are after track cover CCI is the one. Normal road use Admiral is still up there.

P


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

My admiral multicar policy is up in December.
When i got my renewal price through last december they had increased the premium from £1300 (both cars) to £1800
So i thought id see what the on-line quote would come out at. I couldnt enter my postcode as it already recognised me as a customer so i used a neighbours post code and low and behold i got a price of £1350.
so phoned them told them the story and they said they'd do it for the on-line price.
Obviously as someone said earlier they are banking on quite a number of customers just accepting and paying, personally i dont like being ripped off.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Haven't got the renewal through yet, but did the online quote for a number of cars....still quite competitive. I'll see what the renewal notice quotes with interest!
Unfortunately though i think CCI may be the place for the GTr though because of track coverage (and GTROC, CATD discount) if they're close enough to admiral online


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I just rang admiral as my renewal is due and it had gone up. Only a little bit and not the monstrous rises like some have had.

Anyway i rang them up asked them what they could do for me as i wanted to shop around and after a few valued customer discounts here and loyalty discounts there i ended up with £1250 for my GTR which is only £50 more than last year so pretty chuffed. 

My PUG went up a few quid and my girlfriends actually went down a little so all in all still pretty good value. Gonna ring CCI tomorrow to compare but just got off the phone with direct line and they opened at £3500 just for the GTR!!!!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Just dumped elephant on my wife's car.

£520 in 09, £615 in 10 and going to be £720 in '11, despite low risk driver and lowering risk on car insured.

Now back paying £520, with Privilege! Elephant said the'd match the price but she told them to stick it!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Year 1 - £660 with Admiral, renewal quote £850.
Year 2 - £640 with Elephant, renewal quote £800.
Year 3 - £598 with Admiral......

Couldn't find a reason, and it definitely didn't rhym.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

maxxwaxx said:


> My admiral multicar policy is up in December.
> When i got my renewal price through last december they had increased the premium from £1300 (both cars) to £1800
> So i thought id see what the on-line quote would come out at. I couldnt enter my postcode as it already recognised me as a customer so i used a neighbours post code and low and behold i got a price of £1350.
> so phoned them told them the story and they said they'd do it for the on-line price.
> Obviously as someone said earlier they are banking on quite a number of customers just accepting and paying, personally i dont like being ripped off.


Similar here - my multicar renews next week.

All 3 cars could be insured for at least 30% less if running a stand-alone quote on the net and there is meant to be a supplementary discount!!

My GTR as new business with £600 excess inc mods was £653 - CCI have quoted me £608 (but I need a Tracker!).

D


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

as previously stated there IS NO JUSTIFICATION at all for the insurers to up their prices in most cases.. 
a handful of the bigger players (mainly the AA) got themselves into a bit of a financial mess and so raised their premiumms by upto 40%. 
a few other insurance companies have jumped on this bang wagon thinking they can get away with it....

financial ombudsman calculated after their investigation that a MAXIMUM of 4% in some cases was justifiable.

so, DO NOT LISTEN to your current provider if they tell you it has to go up becase of x.y.z its....... Bollocx !!!!!!

and relax...........


----------



## LozGT (Dec 8, 2005)

Nick - have you a link to the investigation you speak of? It would be interesting to read it.


----------



## yan_man (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone got the internet link for CCI? Thanks


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

right here


----------



## yan_man (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow thanks mate it was so different from the I one I google.


----------



## david_gtr (Feb 2, 2012)

Just bought my GTR and took an Admiral multicar on it at 680 which I thought was good but now seeing CCI. Hmmm...
Sadly the insurance punishment for loyalty/complacency is spread to anything that demands renewal


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

if you don't track or mod significantly , then Admiral seems to offer the best value. On mods,with Admiral exercise a little caution as they have been inconsistent.

given my use pattern , then CCI is best by miles


----------



## david_gtr (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks Zed Ed. For the moment, that sounds good for me. The track is a way away for now.


----------



## EA74GTR (Sep 13, 2010)

Declared power increase cost nothing as does the y-pipe.
Also cheaper for me park my GTR on the road then on a driveway or garage.


----------

